
Ask HN: How to get the most out of a structureless internship? - barakados
Hi HN,
I&#x27;ve been working at a company for about 5 weeks out of a 6 month internship, and I feel a little lost. Normally, internship programs have a bit of structure behind them, designed to introduce you to core technologies. The company I&#x27;m working for just started it&#x27;s first undergrad internship program, and I&#x27;ve been lucky to work for them in their QA department. My question is this: How do I make the most out of my internship so that when I&#x27;m finished I get a sense of satisfaction and my boss feels like I have contributed to the company?
Thanks.
======
existencebox
So for context/to call out my own bias: I had a... suboptimal internship
experience early on in my career, so my advice is largely through the lens of
not repeating my mistakes.

1\. Build a network. And I don't mean artificially; find people who share your
interest, who you chemistry well with, who you can help, who are eager to help
you. Make friends! (Even/especially if you normally might not do so). I failed
at doing this effectively, but even so, my SLIGHT bit of network continued to
pay dividends for many years in opening doors + providing friends I cherish to
this day.

2\. Figure out how you can be helpful to your boss/team/company. Whatever the
hell that is (but hopefully in line with what they expect out of your role :)
). Find out what their pain is, where they could most use an extra set of
hands with your skill set (or a skill set you can take on and learn!) and
apply yourself to making the situation as improved as you possibly can; audit
and communicate your success as you go. (Make sure from your
mentors/team/higher-ups you're in a good path, you're helping, and are
visible; this requires building a good rapport, see part 1)

3\. Learn how "the game" is played. Companies, especially larger companies as
typically offer internships, are worlds onto themselves. You will learn
massive amounts about people, politics, society, incentives, and "economics"
(in a very loose sense) if you keep an open ear over the course of a career.
An internship is your first chance to do so. Questions like: What is REALLY
driving everyone in the team/where does power really lie? How do individuals
find success, and how can you replicate this? What do various levels of the
company value, and how does this pan out to strategy and reality.

In fewer words/to summarize: Improve yourself, socially and technically, while
making a positive impression as a professional asset to the company, and
gaining a better understanding of how you'll need to continue to do this over
your career.

I hope this was even slightly useful, don't hesitate to ask for clarity or
detail if needed.

~~~
gshdg
#2 is a spectacular career skill.

For more career skills, take the information you glean and set yourself some
specific goals and milestones along the way. Check in with people and keep
them updated about your progress.

